# Possible issues???



## CaryC (Nov 19, 2020)

I am looking at this Clausing and this would be my first lathe.  It's a ways from me so I am not able to check it in person, so I am going off of what the seller tells me.

It looks like there is a leak at the gearbox.

Is this a potential money pit???


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes it could be if the spindle bearings are bad- you don't want to know how much they cost.  But for hobby use it may be OK
even if the bearings are tired
Oil seals can be replaced but it's a job.  You might want to keep looking
I've seen quite a few of these for sale lately and I suspect they may all have expensive problems
-Mark


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Nov 19, 2020)

It depends on the price


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 19, 2020)

It's always better to inspect a machine in person. If not ,price it for parts or scrap iron.


----------



## CaryC (Nov 19, 2020)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> It depends on the price


Probably mid 2k...plus it would be about $1,000 to get it shipped to me.

Comes with two chucks, taper attachment, follow and steady rests


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 19, 2020)

Too high


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 19, 2020)

Those were very good lathes when new,  but buying without inspection is a complete crap shoot.  Would you be willing to 
buy an older used car without looking it over?


----------



## CaryC (Nov 19, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Those were very good lathes when new,  but buying without inspection is a complete crap shoot.  Would you be willing to
> buy an older used car without looking it over?


True...


----------



## aliva (Nov 19, 2020)

From the picture I can tell the owner never really took care of it, check all the chips in the pan , dirt and probable oil leak.  Ways look  surface rusted along with the compound. For 3k I'd pass or inspect personally


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 19, 2020)

markba633csi pointed out that spindle bearings are REALLY expensive for those machines: a point that
has come up in every post I've ever seen about them.  Without an in person inspection, you won't know if they're
needed.  Changing them will cost a significant percentage of the price of the lathe.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Nov 19, 2020)

Whether it is a good price, decent condition, worth the effort is entirely up to you.  If you can only purchase a machine that you can inspect - then likely you will have fewer that you can choose from.  If you only purchase machines that you can inspect under power then you will have few to choose from (and the average price will be higher).  I 100% agree that you should always run a machine before buying - I almost *never* do it this.  Heck, if the machine still runs, then it is out of my price range.  Of course my risk of getting a poor machine is higher, but I'm barely paying scrap metal prices.

If you can live with a $3000 loss - the go for it.  If a $3000 loss is a big deal then you should find another hobby.  Of course it is a crap shoot (so what, it may well work out fine, you'll learn lots, you can sell it on later - it is unlikely to be a complete loss).  Even when you inspect it under power, take some cuts, ask an expert friend etc - it is still somewhat of a risk.  Even a brand new machine can be a lemon.

I have purchased two mills sight unseen.  I have purchased two machines that came in multiple cardboard boxes and chunks of iron, I have purchased three other machines based on poor / brief inspection (like one minute at the auction house).  They have all worked out okay (well, conclusion still pending on two of the more serious projects).

Replacement in kind spindle bearings for that machine are probably 2x what you are saying that machine will end up costing you.  I hope they are still okay.


----------



## john.k (Nov 20, 2020)

In fact ,the Colchester roundhead does not have any seals.not the rubber kind ,anyway....but relies on oil slingers.....so a minor leak may be a sign of regular use,a major leak  may be over filled........There are many other expensive thing that can be wrong,and NO WAY would I buy one without a thorough  inspection,to include lifting the "lids", that goes triple with a $1 k freight bill on top.


----------

